# Koga Yamabushi Ninjutsu



## Cryozombie (Mar 9, 2003)

A co-worker of mine recently sent me to a link on another forum called "Is Bujinkan Real Ninjutsu?"

After reading the thread, it was on the Dux Ryu ninja website... I wracked my brain to figure out what that was, and eventually discovered it was the Website for Frank Dux, the guy Van Damme played in the Movie Bloodsport.  He claims to be teaching an ancient form of traditional ninjutsu called Koga Yamabushi Ninjutsu... Ok... Koga was a reigion, and Yamabushi was the title for a warrior-monk... but it sounds like an awfully fake name...  

Is this REALLY a traditional art, or Did Frank Dux make up the "ninja part" and add it to a tradional art and call it ninjutsu.


----------



## Mon Mon (Mar 9, 2003)

Yeah he made it up.


----------



## Pervaz (Mar 11, 2003)

Frank Dux has a "chequered" history to say the least - if i were you keep away from any other ryu other than Takmatsu (or its deriatives ) ..

P


----------



## Cryozombie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pervaz _
> *if i were you keep away from any other ryu other than Takmatsu (or its deriatives ) ..P *



Yeah, I'm a member of the Bujinkan... I dont hold too much with all the "Ashida Kim's" of the world... But I do find myself curious about what these people claim.   After all... reading the Dux Forums made it sound like his master was a Ninja from japan, and that is what he learned... but It was always my understanding that he created it...


----------



## jime23 (Mar 11, 2003)

Who is Ashida Kim?


----------



## blood shadow (Dec 19, 2007)

ashida kim is a famos circus clown.


----------



## tellner (Dec 19, 2007)

The kindest thing you can say about Frank Dux is that he's a shameless damned liar.


----------



## Kennedy_Shogen_Ryu (Dec 19, 2007)

tellner said:


> The kindest thing you can say about Frank Dux is that he's a shameless damned liar.


 

That's still a little too kind for me....


----------



## newtothe dark (Dec 19, 2007)

*********.com has a great write up on Dux and a full break down of his lies.


----------

